# Another Master Built vs Bradley



## charlesk (May 9, 2012)

I know there is a post going on the Master vs Bradley but it didn't answer my questions and I didn't want to high jack the post

I am new at this and need some help with the final decsion. My decision has come down to Master Built digital Elec 4 rack  with the water pan and window or Bradley Stainless 4 rack digital 500 watt. These two only because our selection here is very limited.

Master built is $349 and Bradley on sale was $429 now $299.

The cost of the Bradley wood pucks is not a factor and the 20 min clean burn of the pucks I like.( I think)

The master Built has the water pan which I think is a nice add on to keep your meat moist and add extra flavour ( I think)

is a water pan really that great??? ( I think so)

The Bradley is 500 watt and I can't find the wattage for the Master built (dedicated outlet for smoker not an issue)

I like the digital controlls on both smokers and that's what I want.

they say the Bradley is scared of the rain and can't get wet????? and the pucks can jam????

The master built looks a little simpler in operation as far as smoke goes and uses any wood chips, I like the way they are reloaded in to the smoker

Does the water pan get hot enough to evaporate the liquid efficientley

Any answers on  venting problems

 will they stay hot enough once set at 230f if it is little windy ( not heavy wind)

Can they be run efficientley on cool days???

Any help with problems, service or ease of operation would be appreciated

I don't know how long the Bradley will be on sale

Thanks in advance

charlie

Southern Ont. CA


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2012)

I use Bradleys, original and digital 6 rack. Bradley has a water pan to catch spent pucks (wood) and acts as moisture to the cabinet. (4 bradleys)

IMHO i would not use either smoker in the rain. use a dedicated wall plug or HD extension cord. If i remember right the MES can program for 23-24 hrs? the digital bradley is 9 hrs 40 mins wich is no biggie for me because i run a PID on mine. Venting from the bradley is at the center top and adjustable like the mes. Most the time pucks smoke for 17-20 mins. I use my AMZNPS in my bradley.

Outside temps, wind will affect both smokers. I ran my bradleys in Pennsylvania in -6* with no heating issues.

Remember on both they are not Ron Popeil set it and forget it. You still gotta keep an eye on em.

I had 4 MES and went thru all of them. MES Customer service refused my last warranty so i dropped them years ago.

Bradley CS is top shelf with after warranty issues also.

Whichever you choose im sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2012)

Can't talk about the Bradley because I don't own one. The Masterbuilt however is great. Especially with the Addition of the AMNPS pellet fired smoke generator to make it a great Cold Smoker and long haul Hot Smoker. http://www.amazenproducts.com/  The Water Pan makes zero difference in flavor, I have tried water and Apple Juice with Herbs, Mustard and Onions and the only difference was...I had a bigger mess to clean up! As far as tenderizing goes or speed of cooking, I have not noticed a big difference in the MES with water in the pan, so I don't bother adding Water. Sand in the water pan will be a benefit toward heat retention in the Winter. The MES 40 has a 1200 Watt Coil so recovery is PDQ... Ther were some issues with the wiring in the older MES units and there were some coil issues but that has all been taken care of as far as I have heard...I am not a fan of having to use one companies exclusive product to get my unit to work, but from what I read the Bradley is better at generating smoke below 180*F. Again the AMNPS eliminates that issue and allows Cold Smoking at just about any temp. As far as rain goes the MES can stand a Drizzle but a hard rain requires you cover the electronics. I don't believe the Bradley Pucks do well when they get wet or in extended high humidity, they swell and jam. I smoke on my 5' wide Porch with over hang roof and smoke in a light rain all the time. The wind will blow some water on the MES but no issues. An inverted plastic container protects the electronics in the hard rain or snow blowing around. BTW the MES remote is a nice feature that allows you to sit in the house and monitor the smoker when it is really Cold outside. Talk to NEPAS about the Bradley, he has 4 of them and can give you the scoop on any issues...JJ


----------



## charlesk (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys

Is the AMNPS  better than the original chip pans or pucks or it just smokes longer, If one didn't need alot of smoke there would be no need for it or is it just better???. I take it you just eliminate the this stuff and use the AMNPS instead to get the required smoke

If this is the case it seems like a lot of money spent on the Bradley puck unit if you don't use it and use the AMNPS


----------



## deersmoker58 (May 9, 2012)

On the MES, the chip tray is dependent on the heating element to start and keep the chips burning...and unusable for cooler smokes for like sausage and such, plus you have to fed it every 20 mins.  the AMNPS...just set it and forget it!

I quit using the water tray in mine as i saw no benefit and it put to much moisture in the unit and would collect on the door and run down.

Sam's has the MES 40 for $299, but Bass Pro will price match the Sam's price.

My friend bought his Bradley at the same time i bought my MES40 and is very please with it, so you probably cant go wrong with either.  The MES 40 is bigger though.


----------

